# I hate satellite internet!!!!!!



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I _love, love, love _living deep in the country.....

.......but I absolutely, positively, without a doubt* HATE HUGHSNET SATELLITE INTERNET*!!!!

I have three options for internet access out here.

1-Dial up, IF it even exists anymore.
2-Cell phone tethering
3-And satellite 

_I _have satellite 

So......... I _guess_ it could be worse... I _could_ be limited to dial up or I _could_ have NO internet. But... it could also be better! _MUCH BETTER_!

Most of the time, the connection is _fairly_ reliable, but _ssssllllooowww._ It's faster than dial up for sure, but who uses dial up anymore these days? It's NOTHING like DSL and FiOS puts it to shame! 

*What I hate the most though*..........even though _I still have plenty of data left_............even though I pay for the next months service _well before it's due_......

They *STILL *slow down my connection a _few days_ _before_ the billing cycle is over!!!!! Seriously, I waited *5 MINUTES* FOR A PAGE TO LOAD!!! And of course the page timed out before it could load. And when it does actually HAPPEN to load, the connection is dropped!! _Really?_ Do you have to do this *Hughsnet*?? _*Really?*_

I get a _better_, _faster,_ *more reliable connection* with my husbands _cell phone_, but MY cell phone, which btw, is an LG 4, has* a terrible connection!* I've exchanged it more than once because of problems with tethering. The hot spot on my phone doesn't even work, *at all!* The *only way* I can tether my phone is with a wired connection, *BUT *....I have to put the phone so _far away_ from my computer, in fact, the _all the way at the other end of the house_, that I can't use that connection! USB cables are not made that long! Which why I have this crappy *Hughsnet* satellite! I pay nearly $100 a month for 15 GB........for our cell phone service, we pay $100 for_ 30 GB _of data. YES, twice as much data for the same price! But _*I* _can only use that connection with my husbands phone..........when he is home! And that's what I'm using now to yell about how horrible *Hughsnet *service is! 

As of this past October, I'm due for an upgrade on my phone, but I have another year on my contract for this *worthless Hughsnet service! *Other than the hot spot problem, there is absolutely nothing wrong with my phone. I don't want to replace a perfectly good phone, or nearly perfectly good phone if I don't have to. I'm just cheap that way. But after 14 months of dealing with *Hughsnet*, I don't know how much more of this I can take!!!

I am SO* LIVID!!

CALGON! TAKE ME AWAY!!!
*


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Rofl. I sort of feel your pain, my room is an ex garage, so there is a brick wall between me and the modem and it slows things down a bit... I think we have the same phone! Mine is pretty darn good though.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

My iphone 5 won't even connect to wifi unless I'm sitting at the computer desk, right next to the modem. I might as well use the computer instead. I spend so much on data its not funny, my cell phone provider must love me. I think I'm going to a new phone but I've only ever owned Iphones, I don't know jack squat about other smartphones.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I didn't really like the iPhone when I got my first smartphone. 

Personally, I think Apple is using too many tactics to force buyers into spending more money. Newer iPads are only compatible with chargers and USB cords manufactured by Apple. They even use their own specially designed screws to hold everything together. Unless you live in a country without patent laws or one that doesn't honor patent laws, you can't buy the special screwdriver for the special screws. You have to be an authorized by Apple to service iPhones, iPads and such to even be able to buy the screwdriver needed just to open up the phone to work on it! In turn, the customer must pay more to have their phone serviced and Apple makes more money as well. 

I've even read reviews that claim Apple designs them to fail. That forces customers to pay to either have their phone serviced or buy a new phone. Either way, Apple wins and the customer is manipulated.

So that's my beef with Apple!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I heard once that the reason Hughsnet compares itself to dialup is that that is the only thing it's better than. I guess it's so. You make me grateful for my internet that goes out in high winds, rain, or sunspots, gets slower than molasses at certain hours and regularly just drops the connection for no discernible reason. I will be surfing along with no worries when suddenly the dread forever spinning top appears and I go fix lunch, make coffee or something and wait it out.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

raindear said:


> I heard once that the reason Hughsnet compares itself to dialup is that that is the only thing it's better than.


At least with dial up, my connection was never dropped! 

And guess what I got in the mail today??

Let me explain something first.....

Have you ever heard of VoIP? *V*oice *o*ver *I*nternet *P*rotocol? 

It's phone service over the internet. Works great with DSL and cable connections. It's not _supposed_ to work with satellite connections, because satellite upload speeds are _supposed_ to be much too slow. This is one of the downfalls of satellite that makes it so horrible. 

But guess who just started offering VoIP phone services? 

Yeah, you got it, *Hughsnet*. 

Satellite technology is probably better now, but Hughsnet wants to suck money from the slaves to the Satellite Gods!
If they can offer VoIP phone services, they can _also provide faster, more reliable internet service! _I have no doubt that soon they will be unveiling a better, faster satellite internet service that costs probably 10 times what I pay now!!! 

**** you Hughsnet! 

I hate your guts!!!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

catty-ratty said:


> I didn't really like the iPhone when I got my first smartphone.
> 
> Personally, I think Apple is using too many tactics to force buyers into spending more money. Newer iPads are only compatible with chargers and USB cords manufactured by Apple. They even use their own specially designed screws to hold everything together. Unless you live in a country without patent laws or one that doesn't honor patent laws, you can't buy the special screwdriver for the special screws. You have to be an authorized by Apple to service iPhones, iPads and such to even be able to buy the screwdriver needed just to open up the phone to work on it! In turn, the customer must pay more to have their phone serviced and Apple makes more money as well.
> 
> ...


I could get into my iPhone with a knife... haha. I had to because nearing the end it began to have so many issues. *rolls eyes* First the power/lock button was malfunctioning and it would constantly be unlocking and locking itself, like someone was just rapidly clicking it over and over again, it would go on for hours sometimes, you can imagine how difficult that was! Eventually it just stopped working so I had to use Assisted Touch to lock it and stuff. Then the freaking main button started to barely work when pressed. *sigh* After that it would just screw up completely, it would suddenly stop letting me do anything, I wouldn't be able to exit whatever app I was in, and if I locked the screen or let the screen go out, I wouldn't be able to turn it back on (though the phone was still actually on). I would have to open the phone and disconnect the battery. Ugh

Then I cracked it! Lol I still have it, it dies in like half an hour, but I play Magic Piano on it sometimes.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Another thing about satellite internet providers is that they draw you in with what looks like a good deal. This is my plan copied from their website


 Download Speeds Up to  10 Mbps[SUP]1[/SUP] 
 Upload Speeds Up to  2 Mbps[SUP]1

[/SUP]  Total Data Allowance 65 GB/ month

Anytime Allowance  15 GB + SmartBrowsing[SUP]2[/SUP]  Bonus Bytes (2am - 8am)  50 GB 
 Monthly Fee $79.99 







Notice the the Total Data Allowance? 65 GB doesn't sound bad, it almost sounds pretty good. 

But then you see your 'anytime data' is 15 GB. Huh? 
Oh but wait, I also get these 50GBs of bonus bytes!?!
Well why don't they just say 65GB?
****, sign me up! 

So you get your internet and watch movies, download stuff, upload stuff......stay online as long as you want and do all the things you did with your DSL or FIOS connection. You're thinking to yourself that you can't possibly use up _all_ that data! After all, you _do _have a life away from your computer, you don't_ live_ on the internet for crying out loud!

Well, in less than 2 weeks, you can't get onto the internet anymore because you've used up all of your 'any time' data catching up on 'Vikings' and a message, " Would like to buy another GB for $25?

WHAT!?! I have *65 GB of data*!! 

This is a mistake! 

So you look at your data meter and see that you still have 50 of those bonus bytes and your thinking, '_I have LOTS of data, do I have to click a setting somewhere to use it?'.
_
Nope, no there is no setting you click on.

So you call Hughsnet to fix this problem! The person on the phone politely explains that you've used up all your data.
'_But what about all my bonus data_', you say. And Hughsnet says, '_Oh..., didn't you see that little bitty, fine print? We put that there to trick you. Ha ha ha! Isn't that funny? Those bytes are only good from 2am to 8am! Ha ha ha ha! Well of course! We know your not awake from 2-8 am. That's why that's the only time you can use them! You didn't really think we'd just GIVE AWAY all the data did you? ' _

But you're not laughing. You're mad as **** because you don't _really_ have 65GB, you have _15_GB because you actually sleep at night. 
Even if you were up all night, there would be no point in buying 15GB! No matter what plan you get, they all come with 50GB of 'bonus data'.

And then you get your bill for your 15 measly GB of data, and it's not even close to $79.99. Oh no, your bill more like _$100. _You knew there would be taxes, _but $20!
_ 
So you call Hughsnet again.

Guess what? They are laughing at you again, but this time harder. They say, _'Ha! Ha! You stupid idiot! We got you twice! Not only did you believe us when we told you that your plan includes 65GB, but we suckered you *again* when we glossed over all the taxes you would be paying! You mean you actually *believed us *when we told you that taxes would only be about $5 a month? You're a fool! You should have done some **** research!' 
_
You are fuming because because you know you've been taken! 

And now, Hughsnet is laughing so hard they can barely talk! Through tears of hysterical laughter, they tell you,_ 'Don't forget, you have* no choice but to be our slave *because you signed a 2 year contract! You gave us* permission* to screw you over and if you try to get out of it, we'll wreck your credit!'_

After they pull themselves together, following customer service standards, and trying really hard not to laugh, they ask you, _'Can we be any further assistance today? No? Well thank you for being a Hughsnet customer, we appreciate your business! Have a great day!'
_

And the moral of the story is that you should always read the fine print because big business will screw you over every chance they get!


----------

